# Camo question



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

when hunting coyote do you need straight white camo or can you use a blend of white, black and brown camo? I will be heading out to the middle to west of north dakota to hunt coyotes. any suggestions on what type of camo i should get?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use a broken pattern, but the area I hunt usually are not pure white snow. I call from fencelines, rock piles, pastures with vegetation, etc.

I wear Natural Gear snow coverups in the winter. Cheap, comfy and functional.

*Remember, whatever you wear will only work if you limit your movements. Camo is not a miracle maker.*

Gerry Blair called a coyote in a Santa suit to prove a point once.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol got ya. i'm going hunting over xmas break and i should go out as santa lol but yeah i have broken camo too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What camo do you wear?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

my dads 10 year old camo i will get a pic of it later and post it.


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

i have called and hunted other animals in just my black carhartt bibs and jacket. as long as im still they work fine. if im moving around a lot, not so much.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so camo is not the key its the stealthyness of the hunter


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say staying still is your #1 bet on this topic. Although I think camo will not hurt you as long as you do not think it will make you invisible. If you can use camo to break up your human outline it's going to make a little difference.

thats the purpose of camo is to break up your silhouette. For instance, look at how effective the bright coloration on a rooster pheasant helps break up the silhouette.

In last months, this months, and next months issues of Predator Xtreme magazine there are articles about how a predators eyes see, and it relates their vision to our camoflauge. It's a three part series.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I have military overwhites (from Ebay), a snow ghillie suit, and a black and white alder pattern from Sportsman's Warehouse. I agree with everyone else that camo helps but stillness helps more. They are hunters; top of the food chain and didn't get that way by not noticing movement. Remember, everything THEY hunt has the best camo nature has made; it's their smell and movment the get them into the predator's bellies.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you guys want to take a look at what fallguy is talking about in the Predator Xtreme you can read the whole issue online for free. just follow me:

go to:
http://www.predatorxtreme.com/

scroll all the way to the bottom, you'll see a picture of this months issue of the magazine. To the right of that picture you'll see several links, select the very bottom link "Check Out The Digital Archive". pick the issue and take a look for yourself. It's pretty interesting.

quicker route go here: 
http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/PageContent.aspx?ID=29

You're always going to be better off if you match your surroundings. So if you know you're going to be hunting an area with no texture where straight white, but if you're going to be in spotty areas go with the textured camo. When in Rome do as the Romans do. Movement is still key.

xdeano


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm simply assuming here, but other canines only see in shades of white to black. Color should be irrelevant unless you're in straight dark wear sitting on a snow pile. If you were sitting on a rock pile without any light coloring, you could be wearing hot pink and blaze orange as colors outside of white show grey to them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have had coyotes within 10 yards of me wearing my work coat and blue jeans. I have had coyotes bust me from 300 yards wearing matching camo and hidden in the brush. So it doesn't really matter. If you get an educated old dog, good luck. Like everyone else is saying breakup your outline, move slow and as little as possible. Watch the wind, and enjoy everything. It's not about killing a coyote, it's the hunt that makes it exciting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chaws said:


> I'm simply assuming here, but other canines only see in shades of white to black. Color should be irrelevant unless you're in straight dark wear sitting on a snow pile. If you were sitting on a rock pile without any light coloring, you could be wearing hot pink and blaze orange as colors outside of white show grey to them.


xdeano turned me on to a magazine that just had an article on what a coyote sees. Now its only educated guesses based on the physical makeup of the eye, but its a start. Apparently they see much of the yellow light spectrum. So, the yellows, light browns, and tans show up much better to them. Blues, greens, dark browns, show up as a gray. (Blaze orange was bright yellow).

Until we figure out how to talk to coyotes, we'll never know for sure.

I use plain white. Like was stated, excess movement will get you busted every time, no matter what you wear. But, in our region (eastern ND) where the landscape is predominantly white during calling season, plain jane white works best. IMO
I firmly believe I can get away with much more movement with a plain whitesuit than a patterned whitesuit. Pretty tough to pick out movement with white on white. White is the predominant color here in winter, even with some visible vegetation. You sit in the middle of a bare white field in a patterned suit, youll stick out, and if you move, youll be busted.
I wear white boots, coat, pants, gloves, mask, and my rifle is painted white.

Now, out west, where you have less snow, more vegetation sticking up, patterned suits work better. But even in this scenario, a plain white suit still works. Plus, I can get set up with plain white much cheaper. XXL white sweatpants and a XXL white sweatshirt to go over the carhartts. I think I got $30 in my whitesuit not including the boots, gloves, and mask.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so i will be good with the camo i have. i hunt more of easter to centeral nd


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

this is going to sound a little weird, but my favorite camo is an old sheet.... cut a hole for your head, and tie a rope around your waist....
when you sit down, it shows a lot of dimention, which i like....

a few years ago, i used a TYVEK suit.... which is kinda like a biohasard jump suit with hood.... they fit over all of your clothes, and zip up.
they are cheap.... like 5 bucks.. and work good... though a touch noisy...

now i just use my winter camo coveralls,


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol so you dressed up as a ghost with the sheet over ur head :wink:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't overlook the advantage of sitting in the shade. This alone can minimize getting busted, and cause any camo to blend in. Keep the sun in their eyes and not in yours. Sitting in shade for me is #1, movement is a close 2nd, and choice of camo is third. Of course, the wind is always a factor as well.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

sit in the shade huh.... cooler there also good idea


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes making them look into the sun is key. Nosib yup way cooler especially when its 20 below. :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol that was my point but it could block the wind :wink: and at night you get great cover from the sun lol


----------

